# ملف كامل عن الفوتوشوب



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*مهارات تعلم   أدوب فوتوشوب

 يسعدني تقديم هذا البرنامج المجاني لتعليم "أدوب فوتوشوب"، والذي يأتي مدعوماً بشرح المعلم باللغة العربية إلى جانب الصور التوضيحية للخطوات. ويرجى ملاحظة أنه يلزم لتشغيل البرنامج وجود مشغل الفلاش   Flash Player

1 - مقدمة

2 - مساحة العمل

3 - قوائم الأدوات

4 - قائمة الأدوات 1

5 - قائمة الأدوات 2

6 - إختصارات الكيبورد

7 - حفظ و فتح الملفات

8 - فتح ملف جديد

9 - أدوات التحديد (Selection) 1

10 - أدوات التحديد (Selection) 2

11 -  تغيير أحجام الصورة

12 - التحديد باللون

13 - استخداك ماسك للتحديد 1

14 - استخدام ماسك للتحديد

15 - أفلام الصورة

16 - باليتة الألوان

17 - ألوان البانتون

18 - حفظ الألوان

19 -  اختيار الألوان

20 - استخدام قطارة الألوان لتحديد اللون

21 - التلوبن

22 - التلوين بتدريج الألوان

23 - خلط الألوان لتكوين تأثيرات

24 - استعمال الأدوات

25 - أداة فرشة التلوين

26 - التحكم فى أدوات التلوين

27 - أداة قلم التلوين

28 - أدوات معالجة الصور (Healing)

29 - أدوات معالجة الصور (Clonning)

30 - أدوات معالجة الصور (Stamp tool)

31 - أدوات معاجة الصور (Eraser tool)

32 - أدوات معالجة الصور (Blur, Sharpen, Smudge)

33 - أدوات معالجة الصور (Burn, Dodge, Sponge )

34 - قائمة تاريخ العمليات

35 -  استخدام أداة الفرشة لدمج عمليات سابقة

36 - مقدمة عن الطبقات

37 - مبادئ استخدام الطبقات

38 - تنظيم الطبقات

39 - تجميع الطبقات

40 - تثبيت و شبك الطبقات

41 - استخدام الماسك لتغطية أجزاء من الصورة

42 - دمج الطبقات

43 - طبقات الماسك

44 - تظبيطات الطبقات

45 - عمل التأثيرات

46 - إضافة الستايل للطبقات

47 - تظبيطات دمج الطبقات​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا يا ميكي

انا هحمله

تسلم ايدك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*
اقدم لكم 5 اسطوانات تعليمية باللغة العربية (جميع الدروس فديو باللغة العربية )
 للفوتوشوب الاصدار العاشر

Adobe Photoshop  CS3

الاسطوانات الخمس مرفوعه على 8  سيرفرات تحميل اختر السيرفر اللى يريحك
والاسطوانات مضغوطة بدرجة كبيرة جدا لسهولة التحميل


الاسطوانة الأولى 

وتحتوى على  36  درس فيديو
حجم الاسطوانة مضغوطة  266  ميجا
الحجم بعد فك الضغط  560  ميجا



حان وقت تحميل 

الاسطوانة الأولى

الاسطوانة مقسمة أربع أجزاء مضغوطة مرفوعة على 8 سيرفرات بنفس التقسيم
يعنى ممكن تحمل جزء من سيرفر وجزء من اى سيرفر آخر



فقط اضغط على الرابط و اختار اى سيرفر

Part 1  75 MB

Part 2 75 MB

Part 3 75 MB

Part 4 40 MB

الجزء الثالث على MediaFire

Part 3 75 mb




الاسطوانة الثانية

وتحتوى على  41 درس فديو
حجم الاسطوانة مضغوطة  260  ميجا
الحجم بعد فك الضغط   520  ميجا


روابط التحميل

Part 1 75 MB

Part 2 75 MB

Part 3 75 MB

Part 4 35 MB



الاسطوانة الثالثة

وتحتوى هلى  53 درس فديو
حجم الاسطوانة مضغوطة   280  ميجا
الحجم بعد فك الضغط   555  ميجا


روابط التحميل

Part 1 75 MB

Part 2 75 MB

Part 3  75 MB

Part 4 45 MB




الاسطوانة الرابعة

وتحتوى على 50  درس فديو
حجم الاسطوانة مضغوطة  280  ميجا
الحجم بعد فك الضغط  540  ميجا


روابط التحميل

Part 1 75 MB

Part 2 75 MB

Part 3 75 MB

Part 4 55 MB




الاسطوانة الخامسة

وتحتوى على   53 درس فديو
حجم الاسطوانة مضغوطة  280  ميجا
الحجم بعد فك الضغط  600  ميجا


روابط  التحميل

Paret 1 75 MB

Paret 2 75 MB

Paret 3  75 MB

Paret 4 55 MB 

​​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

*جميع أصدارات برنامج الفوتوشوب 


1-اقدم لكم اليوم البرنامج الأكثر شعبية وهو برنامج الفوتوشوب الأصدار العربي 7.0

التحميل

أضغك هنا

الرقم السري الأصلي للفوتوشوب 7.0 وهو
كود:
1054-0203-9978-9535-2220-4431

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

2- أصدار الشرق الاوسط adobe photoshop cs

التحميل

أضغط هنا

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3- أجمل أصدار Adobe Photoshop CS2 9.0

التحميل

أضغط هنا

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4- Adobe Photoshop CS3 10.0

التحميل

أضغط هنا
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

5- Adobe Photoshop 6.0

التحميل

أضغط هنا

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6- Adobe Photoshop 5.5
التحميل

أضغط هنا

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7- Adobe PhotoShop CS3 10 

التحميل

أضغط هنا

Adobe Photoshop CS2 - 9.0.2 Update

أضغط هنا



8- الأسطورة · Adobe Photoshop CS3 10 beta

لتحميل

أضغط هنا



عند النقل لأي منتدي أخر 
يرجي نقل المصدر 
منتديات الكنيسه العربيه​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا يا ميكي
> 
> انا هحمله
> 
> تسلم ايدك




*ميرسي روزي ع مرورك 
واي مشكله تقف قدامك قوليلي
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2010)

*مجهـــــود رائــــع جـــدا

الرب يبارككم

شكـــــراا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا استاذي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2010)

*انا قعدت اليوم كله 
وحملت البرنامج
هحمل ناو الشروحات
عالله افهم ماانا عارفه دماغى دى صعيديه بحته
ميرسى ميكو يارب ماانحرم ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أغسطس 2010)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *انا قعدت اليوم كله
> وحملت البرنامج
> هحمل ناو الشروحات
> عالله افهم ماانا عارفه دماغى دى صعيديه بحته
> ميرسى ميكو يارب ماانحرم ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*




*ههههههههه
انشاء الله تفهمي يا كيري
لكن اني اشك :t30:
ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك
ويارب يطمر فهماني طبعا​*


----------

